# Fibonacci gauge



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought this was kinda cool and that you guys might also enjoy it: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xgw84Kwrh8


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought that was interesting as all get out. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Noddy

That's a neat demo how the tool works , it's very old tool and easy to make.

I'm not to sure how old it is but I thinking about 2500 years or so if not more ...


http://www.routerforums.com/55885-post5.html

=========


Noddy said:


> I thought this was kinda cool and that you guys might also enjoy it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xgw84Kwrh8


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a snapshot of the one I have and use 



==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Can a person download Youtube Videos in case they want to watch them again?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yes, but it takes software that you need to add to your computer 
and you need to have a FAST hook up.

Take care downloading anythig from you-tube,, VIRUS on some of them 

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=download&search=
see 
HELP/DOWNLOAD on the web site

Video capture is OK, I will post one or two of the program...
They are not FREE


===========


S Bolton said:


> Can a person download Youtube Videos in case they want to watch them again?
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you tell me where I can get this software? Does it cost a bundle?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

This is the one I like ▼
http://www.applian.com/replay-av/index.php?AID=10410680&PID=1448936&SID=3rav

Here's a list of them ▼
http://emoney.al.ru/capture-streaming-video-and-audio/all-streaming-video-recording-software.htm


=============


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

An they really work? I seem to remember getting excited about one of these types of programs and then spending a lot of time trying to get it to work and I never could. Might have just been me.

Learning curve?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB
"really work?" = Yes,,, but you need that fast hook up...
"Learning curve?" = yes, but replay is not to bad...

But you can try it b/4 you buy it ...


=========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Noddy, thanks for posting. Bob, thanks for the pics! 

corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> Yes, but it takes software that you need to add to your computer
> and you need to have a FAST hook up.
> ...


Yes I got a virus from one of them down loads was watching a commedian and well computer crashed and had some bad spyware come on well I got rid of the spyware and don't use u tube at all to risky in my book.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I use AVG Free and CounterSpy, which costs $US20.00 per year and so far haven't been troubled with spyware or virus attacks in the last couple of years.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just as a side note,,,,, I also run AVG,,, and have for a long time BUT a week ago I got nailed on my big machine,,,,a new virus got in and nailed the FAT table on both HD's now I need to start over I'm a real backup nut so it's not a real big deal but it's alot of work to get it backup and running....the new one is so nasty it took out the HD controller on the motherboard at the same time and I thought that could not be done ,,hackers I hate them ,but along time ago I got the hint, if you run Windows backup,backup,backup  just a note,,the new virus can't be removed from the fat table it's that nasty and I have tons of software just for that.. 

So to say if you use the Net it's only a mater of time b/4 you get nailed, it's like going to a cat house, if you hang around you will pickup up something.... 


===========


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Ah the rule of thirds, anyone who does photography will have had that drilled into them.


----------



## pkruss (Mar 13, 2009)

*YouTube Downloads*

I downloaded youtubedownloader.exe from 

I am sorry cant tell you the link as I have not replied 10 times so here is the alternate approach.

Type youtube downloader in Google and it will be possibly the first link listed.

I am sorry that I cannot direct you to the download site 


Its free and works nicely


----------

